

Reddit opens self-serve ads to the public (promo your site for as little as $20) - kn0thing
http://blog.reddit.com/2009/12/self-serve-advertising-on-reddit-is-now.html

======
blhack
Just want to stop by and say that I used this service back when jedberg was
here talking about it (a month ago or so I think) and was really happy with
it.

I had some problems with their credit card processor and they (being reddit)
responded to my emails withing a few minutes until we were both sure that
everything was as it should be (this was impressive to me because I was
spending such a small amount of money).

That and it ended up costing me about $0.10 CPC - considerably less than I
remember spending on google ads back when I tried them. The lottery system
really scared me, but it ended up working out pretty well. I'd definitely
recommend it to anybody else.

People say that redditors are a terrible market to advertise to (they use
adblock, etc.) but I disagree. I think they'd probably be a terrible audience
to market to if you're selling teeth whitener or pyramid scheme "Google pays
me $1000/hr from home!" things, but if you've got something useful to show
them (like a webapp that they would like) then you're going to be buying a lot
of eyeballs for not a lot of money.

All-in-all try it out - I was really happy with it.

~~~
timdorr
I tried it as well. I have to say the best part was having comments enabled on
my ad. I got some good feedback from members (if not a few posts advertising
competitors) and even answered some tech support questions in the thread.
Combine the fact it was dirt cheap and the bounce rate was _insanely_ low
(60%!) compared to things like StumbleUpon or AdWords, and you've got a no-
brainer on your hands.

------
bumblebird
The bidding seems like a complete lottery. What may work well one day, may
completely fail the next. You could be throwing money away.

It's a sort of interesting idea, but completely impossible to calculate ROI
etc before you spend.

Also, WTH "only accepting US credit cards." Hate it when sites pull that one.

~~~
Janteh
Agree. Once tried to order something from Newegg with a European credit card
(I'm in the US at the moment) and after ordering I got an email that _I_
canceled my order. I had to go the customer chat room and chat with one of
their guys to find out they do not allow foreign credit cards. Went to Amazon
and purchased the same product without problems. That was a $100 loss for them
and I'm sure I'm not the only one.

------
johng
We beta tested this and were very happy with the results. The program is
simple to use, works as expected and you really can't ask for more.

------
ramanujan
It's not obvious to me that this is necessarily a good place to advertise.
Reddit's community is very fickle.

~~~
kn0thing
But what if you're selling the shiny new object of the moment?!

~~~
freakball
...targeted at the Secret Santa crowd.

The projections for the ammount of money that will be spent [in/on] this
little endeavor are astounding, to say the least.

------
nkohari
Sure would like to try this out, but I'm getting 503 Service Unavailable when
I try to put in my CC info...

(edit: seems to have been fixed now)

------
orblivion
I wonder how quickly $20 will be way too low of a bid.

~~~
jedberg
Hopefully soon!

~~~
rms
What's the timeline for being able to target based on subreddit?

------
callmeed
Interesting. I might give it a try. Is anyone familiar with Reddit's
photography sections? Would any be good for pro/prosumer photo services?

------
staunch
They should stick one of these sponsored spots at the bottom of the page too.
No one would mind, and it'd provide a nice cheaper tier.

